# Cytomel and Acne



## Lorrine24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Three weeks ago my doc put me on cytomel. It is a thyroid hormone. I take anti-depressants and for the last 5-6 weeks have been having a great deal of problem with them working properly so after changing dosages and meds half a dozen times he finally added cytomel and said that it would make my system more sensitive to the anti-depressants. Well, it has worked however I have gotten pretty bad acne since going on the cytomel. The doc said this can be a side effect and that it 'should' subside. At first I was having fairly large nasty zits with a lot of small pimples. It is mostly just a scattering of small bumps now but it is driving me nuts because I didn't have these before. It seems that my jawline and just below it has taken the brunt of the attack as this is where the skin is broken out the most. I am tired of running my hands over my face there and feeling oodles of little bumps. Ick.

Basically, I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem with cytomel or another thyroid hormone. The downer is that it is helping with my depression so I really should not be messing with my meds again. I am trying to give it another couple of weeks to subside before I go to my doc and beg for a med change.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't. I recommend talking to your doctor about it, or possibly having him refer you to a dermatologist if the problem persists and he can't control it. Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 14, 2006)

I can really relate to your situation. For the past seven years, I have dealt with depression as well. I was put on a couple of meds, which did help. But blood work revealed a hypothyroid condition. I was put on Synthroid .025 mg initially. Over the seven years, it has been increased twice - now .075 mg.

I have had horrible skin - very oily - since I have been 10 or 11.

My dermatiologist says the same thing - my meds will affect my skin and cause break outs. And guess where I break out? Along my lower jaw and in front of my ears.

I have been on Accutane twice. It has made a huge difference. My breakouts are pretty tolerable now. And I use Neo Medrol (prescription) as a topical agent. My dermatologist knows I have problems with depression but has allowed me to try Accutane. It never made me feel any worse or that I wanted to stop.

I am not suggesting you go on Accutane, but it could be an option if things get unbearable.

Getting back to the thyroid meds. If you switch to another brand (but stay with same dosage), will this affect your moods? I know that switching anti depressants, mood stabilizers or anti psychotics can definitly play havic with serotonin and/or dopamines but I 'm not sure about thyroid meds.

I wonder what is in cytomel that is agravating your skin?

Anyways, I hope my info has helped. I know what it is to want good mental health but have lots of unwanted bothersome side effects. Best of luck.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Oct 18, 2006)

How well does Neo Medrol work? I have always used Retin-A and that seemed to do the trick before pretty well but since starting on this thyroid hormone it hasn't seemed to help much.

I have been on antibiotics and some other topical prescriptions for acne since I was about 13-14. My acne lightened up a lot the last few years and I have used next to nothing but now this thryoid hormone makes me feel like I am a kid with bad acne again and I am 26!!!

I noticed it was starting to clear up but I just got my period and have some larger zits coming again and still those small bumps. And, of course, these are all along my jawline and just beneath it.

Now I don't know if it is my period that has increased the acne or still the cytomel. I hate to switch my meds around again since this seems to be working but the acne has got to go. It seems like I should give it another good 2 weeks to see if it was just my period and to actually see if the acne will subside. Ugh!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if you can get Neo Medrol in the states. It may have a different name. Could go by: Topical Antibiotic Glucocorticoid Acne Compound. DIN # 00195057 (that's what's on my bottle). Your doctor or pharmacist would know for sure. I like it because it works as soon as I put it on a break out. Before, a pimple might last 5 days plus. And these pimples are large, cystic, and painful). With Neo Medrol, the same pimple will be gone in 3 days. I apply when I feel a pimple starting, and twice a day until it is gone. I don't use it every day because it is gold to me, and I never want to waste it unnecessarily.

It isn't that expensive - $25 for 75 ml.

Retin A, which I use as well, doesn't help prevent breakouts. It certainly helps the healing process, once the pimple starts to dry up. Retin A helps prevent black heads, helps the skin shed quickly to prevent red marks and scars. Retin A's active ingredient is Tretinoin. Tretinoin helps remove fine lines, smooth out skin's surface and replenish collagen. Retin A is prescribed for both acne and cosmetic purposes.

I went to WebMD to see the side affects of thyroid medications. The only side affects I could find involving skin are a possible allergic reaction or rash. Are you sure it isn't another medication causing your break outs? Let me know if I can help you further.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Oct 19, 2006)

All I know is when I asked the doc he said it was more than likely the thyroid hormone. The only other new drug that I have been on at the same time is Lexapro (antidepressant). The breakouts didn't start to pick up until the first week I was on cytomel.

I will ask my niece who is a pharmacy tech about the Neo Medrol here in the US.

I normally did like the effect of Retin-A. I still have blackheads unfortunately. It seems like nothing I do gets rid of them. I have large visible pores...runs in the family. Sometimes I look at my friend's faces and can't see even a pore and I look at mine and go WHOA! I don't get it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 19, 2006)

I had a quick look at WebMD to see the side affects of Lexapro. Both rash and hives are mentioned, although not high on the list of concerns.

Is it possible that the combination of Cytomel and Lexapro are causing a severe reaction? Or you might be allergic to either?

My dermatologist told me that it takes at least 2 weeks for a pimple to emerge.

The 13 preceding days are when it is forming, in the inner layers of the skin.

That's why it is not logical when one says that get breakouts the day after eating chocolate or fatty foods.

When I wrote earlier and said I get breakouts because of my meds, that is true.

But they are not that serious - 2 a week plus a couple more before my period.

The Neo Medrol can handle them easily.

Your break outs are much more serious and they have only resulted from the medication. Just because "break outs" aren't listed as a side reacton doesn't mean it isn't occuring.

Years ago I was put on Prozac. I felt pretty good while on it. Six months into the medication, I did blood work. My liver enzymes had climbed from 25 (normal) to over 200 (very abnormal). I went off the Prozac and my liver functions were normal again. My point to this is my doctor had never heard of Prozac causing this extreme side effect, but of course it had.

Psychotropic medications can have crazy side affects. You have to find the right ones that are effective, while tolerating their side affects.

This is my routine: Tegretol (mood Stabilizer), Synthroid, Crestor (cholesterol) and Prevacaid (tummy). I apply Retin A every morning. Neo Medrol if needed.

Ask your doctor if Synthroid can replace Ctyomel. I don't take anti depressants so I can't advise. I know others that take anti depressants and they have some side affects but not skin related.

I hope my info can help. Let me know how things are going.


----------

